# William Guthrie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2005)

William Guthrie, Scottish Covenanter, and author of _The Christian's Great Interest_ was born in 1620 and died on October 10, 1665. Some of his other works are available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2006)

_The Christians Great Interest_


----------



## Peter (Oct 9, 2006)

The CGI is a sweet book. I've been laboring to familiarize myself with it for a month or so, having read it three times now.

Deut 32:47 it is not a vain thing for you because it is your life.

Matt 13:44 The kingdom of heaven is like unto a treasure hid in a field ; the which when a man hath found, he hideth, and for joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 9, 2006)

Was looking at the CGI just yesterday online. It is an excellent book, a very balanced view of perparationism.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2006)

I thought CGI was a script type (ha ha ha, I'm so funny among other geeks).

Guthrie is on my "smiley to do" list...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)

William Guthrie Memorials


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

Thomas Chalmers on Guthrie's _The Christian's Great Interest_


----------

